
Officials Profile the Climate Change Hacker - SecurityTimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=1116&sms_ss=hackernews
======
hga
Real article:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/blog/2010/feb/05/cru-c...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/blog/2010/feb/05/cru-
climate-change-hacker)

I'm not impressed. I find nothing in this article that budges me from the
early hypothesis that it was a legitimate Freedom Of Information request
response collection that the CRU stopped building after it won its appeal (the
last dates of items are suggestive, as is the curation) and then the
collection was either leaked or perhaps was carelessly left somewhere
accessible.

